# XDM vs. Glock35



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys, i was wondering if any of you have experience with the XDM & the glock 35, i know the xdm has the matched grade barrel & the glocks barrel in a bit longer in your opition which one would be the most accurate out of the box. Thanks!!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I handled the XDM. Good gun with few changes from XD. The trigger is improved, but still doent reset as well as the Glock.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I can only represent the Glock 35. Accurate city!


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys, thinking about getting into some competition shooting but can't really afford those high$$ 1911's right now, and a lot of people are saying the glock 34 or 35 are a great gun to start out with & i was checking out the new XDm .40 and i see where there's also a 9mm version. can anyone out there give me a non-bias opinion based on experience, your comment would be greatly appreciated. Thanks:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

bh1974 said:


> Hey guys, thinking about getting into some competition shooting but can't really afford those high$$ 1911's right now, and a lot of people are saying the glock 34 or 35 are a great gun to start out with & i was checking out the new XDm .40 and i see where there's also a 9mm version. can anyone out there give me a non-bias opinion based on experience, your comment would be greatly appreciated. Thanks:smt023


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15840

:buttkick::smt017


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

wanted some opinions on springfield forum, those are from the glock lover's side of the tracks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

bh1974 said:


> wanted some opinions on springfield forum, those are from the glock lover's side of the tracks!


The way that probably 95% of the members of this forum look at new posts is through the "New Posts" search function. Therefore, any and all of those members would see your thread that you started (the old one). There is no reason to post the same question in two separate sections of this forum regardless of the "label" on that particular section of the forum. I'm not a mod here, so one can correct me if I'm wrong. If there were more opinions on this topic, then you would have gotten them in your other thread. Perhaps if you think this is not the case, in the future you should post your questions such as these in the "General" type sections of this forum, but I really don't think it matters....

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> There is no reason to post the same question in two separate sections of this forum regardless of the "label" on that particular section of the forum. I'm not a mod here, so one can correct me if I'm wrong. If there were more opinions on this topic, then you would have gotten them in your other thread. Perhaps if you think this is not the case, in the future you should post your questions such as these in the "General" type sections of this forum, but I really don't think it matters....


Bingo.

Double posts either get deleted, closed, merged and/or moved (like this one that has been merged and moved to "General Semi-Auto"). So instead of doubling your chances of replies, you're just doubling your work and creating more work for the mods. If you're not sure where to put a question, or want an "unbiased" opinion like Glock vs. XD, just put it in the "General" area instead of the specific brand area.

Now hopefully you're get some more replies regarding your question.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Get em killer.:smt1099


----------

